# WorldMark Clear Lake



## mpeter15 (Sep 23, 2018)

I just recently booked an RCI Points exchange into WorldMark Clear Lake March 29th-April 5th 2019 and I'm trying to get information on this resort that isn't necessarily listed on the Websites.  What Airport should we fly into? Are there any shuttles available to and from any of the major airports in the area? Is the area of the resort walkable or should we rent a car?  Is there ample parking if we do rent a car? Are there any Napa/Alexander/Sonoma Valley Winery bus tours in the area that will pick up from the resort? Are there any noteworthy restaurants/bars in the area we should try? Are there any restaurants/bars on the resort? Are there any grocery stores in close proximity to the resort for stocking up the fridge?  Thank You in advance for any information you can offer me!


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 23, 2018)

Sacramento is the closest major airport - and you will definitely want a car as there is not much to do in the small sleepy town that Clear Lake is in.

There is ample parking, but is a decent drive (around the lake) to get to the heart of wine country. WM Windsor is a better choice for visiting the Wine County.

There is not a bar/restaurant at the resort, but there are a few local places within 1/2 or so walking distance. The closest major grocery store is an IGA about 5-10 minutes drive away. When we were there we just did some hikes in the area trails and relaxed at the resort.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 24, 2018)

This is not a resort I would stay at if I wanted to visit Napa/Sonoma Wine areas. It is a fair drive to either and involves a steep winding road. There are some good Wineries in Lake County. But they are a fair drive from this Resort. Clear Lake is a nice Resort for kicking back and relaxing. It is located towards the NW Corner of Clear Lake. We have stayed there twice. As far as we know there are no shuttles to any where from Clear Lake. It is about 105 miles (110 minutes driving time) from the Sacromento Airport to the Worldmark Clearlake Resort. Sometime in early April there is normally a large Fishing Tournament at Clearlake. One time when we stayed there in April we arrived towards evening. In the time we drove along the Lake from its Eastern Point to the Resort the bugs were so bad we almost could not see out of the windshield of the car from all the smashed bugs.


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 24, 2018)

Thank You guys for your honest information! We'll probably end up doing a couple nights at a hotel near Napa either before or after then


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 24, 2018)

We were in Windsor before moving on to Clear Lake (which is definitely in the never again category for us).  The only winery I recall visiting from CL was the Lilly Langtree winery (produces wine under the Guenoc label if I remember correctly). Beautiful grounds and they have a very nice port.


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 24, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> We were in Windsor before moving on to Clear Lake (which is definitely in the never again category for us).  The only winery I recall visiting from CL was the Lilly Langtree winery (produces wine under the Guenoc label if I remember correctly). Beautiful grounds and they have a very nice port.


Are you saying Windsor is "never again" or Clear Lake is "never again"?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 24, 2018)

Clear Lake -- boondocks and nothing much to recommend it IMHO. But when the subject of favorites comes up on WM Facebook there are plenty of folks who love it and hate Pismo which is our favorite (I have at least 5 Pismo reservations right now).


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 24, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> Clear Lake -- boondocks and nothing much to recommend it IMHO. But when the subject of favorites comes up on WM Facebook there are plenty of folks who love it and hate Pismo which is our favorite (I have at least 5 Pismo reservations right now).



Faith, what about WM Pismo is so appealing to you?  I've never been there.  (Or is this one of those "If you love Kauai, send your friends to Maui" things? 

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 26, 2018)

Small CA beach town and resort is close to the beach (couple blocks away). WM does not manage the resort and only has a few units, so it can be one of the harder reservations to get (but not as hard as Marina Dunes).


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 26, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Faith, what about WM Pismo is so appealing to you?  I've never been there.  (Or is this one of those "If you love Kauai, send your friends to Maui" things?
> 
> Dave



It is 1/4 block from a wonderful walking beach (back when I could actually walk!), it is a 15-20 minute hobble (me with cane) from a monarch butterfly grove if we visit between Oct & March, and it is approx a 3 1/2 hr drive from home. Also less than an hour from the Solvang resort so we often stay at both. Hearst Castle, San Luis Obispo and Moro Bay are within 90 minutes, but usually we just stay planted in Pismo. Have our favorite clam chowder place and Italian restaurant there too. For some reason we end up there again for the second Halloween in a row next month.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks, both of you. I like that part of the coast, and it may be time for another Hearst Castle trip.

Dave


----------

